# Is my puppy a runt?



## cmgs8 (Jan 13, 2016)

Hi everyone. I'm new to these forums and discovered it while researching some questions I had about my new puppy!
I adopted her from a shelter on 11/30/15, and her info card said that she was two months old - they also listed her as a german shepherd/golden retriever mix. I know these predictions aren't always accurate and she is extremely small for her supposed age. However, she was in the kennel with the rest of her siblings (about 6 others) and she was the smallest, yet they all seemed to have GSD and Golden attributes. I was just looking to get opinions about her from some more experienced owners.  The first picture is most recent. I don't think she's even 10 pounds yet. She is very active and is eating well; she's about to get her 3rd round of vaccines. 
Could she just be the runt or have a different sire, maybe? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Aimeanda (Aug 14, 2014)

Because she's a mix it will be hard to say if she is a runt. I will say she looks nothing like a GSD. With her markings and curled tail, she seems to be some kinda of husky mixed with something tiny


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

What protocol are they using to give a 13 week old puppy a third set of vaccinations? (What age did she have the first, and the second?)

What you have there is not a GSD/GR cross. What you probably have is the whatever the midnight caller was, crossed with the dam. It looks like some sort of toy, maybe a king Charles Spaniel or something. Not sure, but, the eyes give the impression of a toy dog. 

That baby is probably going to be small. 10 pounds is small for 13 weeks, yes. But it can be just right for whatever mixture your pup is. 

Canines are interesting in that, they can have litters with two (maybe more) sires. You have to keep her apart from all the other males or the litter can indeed be GSD/Golden crosses, with one who is a min pin/golden cross.


----------

